# Private messages



## bonj2 (13 Oct 2007)

Just a bit of constructive criticism if I may, I don't think it's clear enough when you've got a new private message.
some forums it actually displays a popup window so you know instantly as soon as you refresh, on this you have to look at the top right for the number unread and it's only small.


----------



## Jack (13 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Just a bit of constructive criticism if I may, I don't think it's clear enough when you've got a new private message.
> some forums it actually displays a popup window so you know instantly as soon as you refresh, on this you have to look at the top right for the number unread and it's only small.



http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2007)

Agreed.
In fact bonj's post prompted me to check my PM's and lo and behold...there was one...


----------



## bonj2 (13 Oct 2007)

why does it then tell me
"You did not enter the correct format for the Can you spell? field. Please read the field description for the expected format."
??


----------



## Jack (13 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> why does it then tell me
> "You did not enter the correct format for the Can you spell? field. Please read the field description for the expected format."
> ??





I've no idea. Have you filled in the final field on that page checking the "Can you spell" thing correctly? Don't know why it would be saying that now, but that might be why it's doing it.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Oct 2007)

ok i did that correctly and sent myself a pm but it didn't show a popup??!
Can somebody else send me one please just to test if it only does it when it's from somebody else


----------



## Jack (13 Oct 2007)

So now when you go back to that link I gave you, that option is definitely checked?

I'll send you a PM now, we'll see what it does.

Might be because of some pop up blocker..?


----------



## bonj2 (14 Oct 2007)

yes. but it does work now. cheers!


----------



## Shaun (14 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> why does it then tell me
> "You did not enter the correct format for the Can you spell? field. Please read the field description for the expected format."
> ??



Bonj (and anyone else who doesn't have this filled-in on their profile) the question it refers to is something I've added to stop automated spam-bots from trying to register.

On the registration page the default answer is incorrect. People can easily read and answer the question correctly, but spam-bots can't. Simple, but it works well.

The answer should be fairly obvious, so if you're trying to modify your profile and you haven't already filled-in this field - just read the question and enter the letter it is asking for.

Cheers,
Shaun

PS. You only have to do this once; once completed, it shouldn't bug you again.


----------

